# Man UTD pronto a far follie per Griezmann



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2016)

Secondo Il _*Sun *_lo UTD sarebbe pronto a fare follie per Antoine Griezmann, offrendo una cifra superiore agli 89 mln di sterline investiti per Paul Pogba.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2016)

dovremmo prenderlo noi!!!


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2016)

Fanno bene a fare follie, è fortissimo.


----------



## S T B (29 Settembre 2016)

non so se è lo stesso ruolo, ma se panchinassero Rooney per questo qui farebbero bene..


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Settembre 2016)

Griezman devrebbe essere la nostra alternativa a James


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Griezman devrebbe essere la nostra alternativa a James



preferisco Greizman a James..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Griezman devrebbe essere la nostra alternativa a James



Semmai il contrario..che comunque sono ruoli diversi..a noi adesso serve qualità a centrocampo più che investire ancora dalla trequarti in su..

Poi sia chiaro, qui parliamo di un top assoluto, che giustamente varrebbe più di Pogba se fosse sul mercato dato che è più forte e decisivo


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2016)

Proprio ciò di cui lo United ha bisogno, un attaccante.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2016)

E dove lo mettiamo? Mah. L'unica cosa di cui non abbiamo bisogno è un altro attaccante... ma affidiamoci pure a Mou, il guru.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> preferisco Greizman a James..



Ci mancherebbe anche il contrario

Non capisco proprio tutta questa mania per James, che fondamentalmente oltre a 3-4 partite al mondiale con la Colombia non ha certo rispettato le attese in carriera


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2016)

Lui quei soldi li varrebbe, visti i prezzi che girano. Certo, farebbero meglio a spenderli per rifare la difesa e prendere un mediano serio.
Davanti è vero che Rooney sarebbe da rottamare e che Ibra ha 35 anni, ma hanno due giovani in rampa di lancio come Martial e Rashford. Griezman ci starebbe solo se si sbarazzassero di Rooney, il quale, per carisma, storia, influenza, ecc...sarebbe difficile da panchinare...


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2016)

Rashford, Martial, Ibrahimovic, Mkhitaryan, Rooney, Depay, Mata. Con tutte le punte, ali e mezze punte che hanno è proprio un acquisto sensato Griezmann


----------



## .Nitro (30 Settembre 2016)

Senza ombra di dubbio vale più di un Pogba e non di poco,sono curioso di vedere che offerta potrebbero fare


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Il _*Sun *_lo UTD sarebbe pronto a fare follie per Antoine Griezmann, offrendo una cifra superiore agli 89 mln di sterline investiti per Paul Pogba.



Uno dei giocatori che più vorrei vedere in rossonero. Giovane, forte ed efficace.


----------

